# 99 Audi A6 Quattro - Tiptronic TCM VAG Flash



## themilo (May 12, 2004)

Hello,
I have a 1999 Audi A6 Quattro that the tiptronic transmission went out on (Currently being rebuilt). I have been told by my transmission builder that I will need to take the car to the dealer (80 miles away on a flat bed) to have the TCM flashed for the new transmssion. I am not exactly sure why maybe just for the revision upgrade or to reset the computer to default for the rebuilt transmission with fresh clutch, etc. Anyway, I have the full VAG software down at work and wanted to see if I could find a copy of the updated TCM software to flash it with. If anybody could help me on this I would really appreciate it.
1999 Audi A6 (C5) Quattro with Tiptronic Transmission
2.8L V6
Thank you,
Nathan


----------

